# Can my bearded dragon eat pumpkin raw?



## flintoff

No salad in the house and was about to carv a pumpkin for haloween? Can my beardie have some?


Thanks.


----------



## trudib

Yes a little chopped finely or grated though it should be a treat and only fed occasionally


----------



## Kuja

trudib said:


> Yes a little chopped finely or grated though it should be a treat and only fed occasionally


i was going to say much the same but have not actually fed it myself so have been looking over it, it is a winter squash and as people tend to feed butternut etc it shouldn't cause any problems...

It seems people do feed pumpkin and it is high in loads of vits, has LOADS of Vit A, thiamin isn't 'too bad', its high in calcium, but also high in phosphorous, so as a treat every now and again it isn't too bad by the looks of it, the bonus points being the high vits, also read rumors about it being a natural wormer shall look into that more though.

However, wait for someone else before you give it the go ahead lol hopefully salz will know more, i'll have some pumpkin hanging around soon as well lol


----------



## trudib

Had this discussion last yr this time cant imagine why and it is fine but only as occasional food. 
Not quiet the same at butternut squash and i believe it has a higher water content.
As for natural wormer sure that was something to do with the seeds. Post was a long time ago so cant remember. :2thumb:


----------



## Kuja

trudib said:


> Had this discussion last yr this time cant imagine why and it is fine but only as occasional food.
> Not quiet the same at butternut squash and i believe it has a higher water content.
> As for natural wormer sure that was something to do with the seeds. Post was a long time ago so cant remember. :2thumb:



ah quite right it is indeed the seeds, overall it does not look that bad for them always nice to add variety anyway


----------



## trudib

I agree.
Tried mine with it last year he eat a bit but wasn't overly impressed, but he doesn't eat much veg. Due to previous owners not giving him veg and trying to teach an old dragon new tricks is hard. He wont take from bowl very often and eats his veg normally when i hand feed it to him. Just have to make sure bugs are super gutloaded. 
Although he loves blueberries shame they are only treat once in a while and can cause high yeast.
He is my emo teenager when it comes to veg and a few pieces a day is a small victory: victory: when he eats it. And we have tried just about every fruit and veg under the sun


----------

